# Anybody want hardscape from ADA?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in San Francisco right now, at http://aquaforestaquarium.com/

They sell ADA hardscape materials. If anybody wants driftwood, let me know and we can see if we can work something out. Just offering this as a gesture. I'm paying their retail prices which can be seen on the website.

It's not cheap but they have stuff that cannot be found in Toronto. I'm here for a couple more days. Most likely going to pick up some XL pieces for the 150Gallon.

Photos from shop. Contact me via PM if you need something and we'll have to chat by phone to work out details.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is interesting product. Azoo surface skimmer. Eheim 350skim alternative. Might try it. The see-thru housing is cool. When your shrimps go into the skimmer, you can still observe them.

http://aquaforestaquarium.com/colle...s/products/azoo-skim-250-surface-film-skimmer


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Amazon.ca has them for $22 CAD plus $5 if you buy over $50 shipping is free


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

planter - can you post link? Cant find it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

cb1021 said:


> planter - can you post link? Cant find it.


I don't see it too 

In amazon.com, it is listed for $22, but that is USD! o-o"



planter said:


> Amazon.ca has them for $22 CAD plus $5 if you buy over $50 shipping is free


I think you've seen it wrong, in amazon.ca, it's $85.91

https://www.amazon.ca/Planted-Aquar...?ie=UTF8&qid=1477058324&sr=8-33&keywords=azoo


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmm it tried seaching again and i didn't see it. I may have seen the .com one. Odd I use the amazon app.and always assumed that it stayed on amazon. ca


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

If that's the case if you could pick one up for me that would be awesome.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pick one up for me as well


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you guys really want it? My CC charges exchange at 1.37. Also there is 8.75% tax. 

You're looking at $40 CAD landed.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow really in that case I'll pass. It's almost the same price as the ehiem model and despite the astectic differences I trust the ehiem brand more than any other.

Thanks again for the offer though


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea that makes sense. If you guys are looking to save couple bucks, importing from US is most likely not going to do it. 

I picked up about $500 CAD worth of hardscape wood. Branch wood that's not available in Toronto. Or I may had been delusional. Bwahaha


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol what kind of wood is it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

cb1021 said:


> Yea that makes sense. If you guys are looking to save couple bucks, importing from US is most likely not going to do it.
> 
> I picked up about $500 CAD worth of hardscape wood. Branch wood that's not available in Toronto. Or I may had been delusional. Bwahaha


If they are driftwood, isn't it risky to go through the airport with the luggage full?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no idea about driftwood flying across the border.

The wood is expensive especially when factoring in exchange rate. The only benefit is that I won't be bitching about being unable to find good hardscape in Toronto anymore. I bought enough for me to do my 150 gallon tank and also another 3-4' tank. I got more than what's shown but we'll see which works out when I get home.




























tallest point is 36". How I arranged it here is 60" across.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Man you are going all out on this tank


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe planter or cb101 (if you want to start another nano tank) should consider this as an alternative other than Eheim and AZoo. It may not have the best reviews, but it is cheap and it is in clear acrylic too! 

$20!


----------

